# TANK PHOTOS



## kaspacanada (7 Feb 2006)

I am looking for a couple pics of a US Abram tank/crew, with the preferable image of exhaustion, or at least hot temperatures in a desert environment. It's for a presentation next week but the photos must be in by the end of tomorrow.  After searching google and the archives here I haven't found much so any nice shots would be very much appreciated.  

Cheers


----------



## 3rd Herd (7 Feb 2006)

Try: Military photos.net 
http://www.militaryphotos.net/

Cheers


----------



## patt (7 Feb 2006)

a good one is www.primeportal.net


----------



## wack-in-iraq (8 Feb 2006)

These are the best I could find, kinda hard to take photos while driving though so they arent too great.


----------



## kaspacanada (8 Feb 2006)

Thanks a lot all, I've found some very useful shots.

Cheers


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Feb 2006)

Here's a few although too late to be used.


----------

